# Fresh paint - first wash



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Just had the car resprayed 
After they'd finished they washed it with a lance right when I collected it. At first I thought "great way to hide imperfections". Anyway, problem is they barely washed off the soap and the watermarks are horrendous! They said it had been waxed but no idea at which point!

So what should I use to remove the watermarks? Warm water with a mild car shampoo? Snow foam?

Not that keen to touch it really, thinking about getting a detailer onto it before I go anywhere near. Opinions?


----------



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

I think they would have waxed it last, so normal car shampoo should be fine.
Did they take your sill kick strips off? Had mine painted yesterday and the driver one has not gone back down perfectly. Think I might take it back for them to try 3M tape under it.

Thinking of putting protective clear film over sill tops once the paint is fully hardened off.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

No way that's been waxed if it's water spotting like that. You shouldn't seal new paint any as vapours are still coming off of the surface, sealing those in would be a bad idea.

Try a mild cleaning shampoo like Chemical Guys Citrus gloss shampoo. Something like that has mild cleaning agents, strips anything that's already on there, deep cleans but isn't harsh to the paintwork.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Daryl hi, and thanks for your input. The paint looks and feels fresh but it doesn't yet have a deep gloss. Should I be looking into getting it "mopped" as they say? I clayed and polished the last paint job but hated it! Bits of clay stuck in the seals, polish dust going in places that took months to get rid of .. then I over-polished a spot and ruined the lot! Never again!
What service should I ask for from a detailer?


----------



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

How did you "over polish" a spot?
I use autoglyn SRP and can't imagine that going through the clearcoat, although it does leave white powder every where, but just needs detail rubbing off.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I was hoping no one would ask, as it's a longish story and anyway it's not relevant to the question in the topic


----------

